# Empfehlung für Damensattel MTB?



## ulli65 (29. Oktober 2002)

Kann mir jemand einen Damensattel für MTB empfehlen, auf dem frau länger als eineinhalb stunden sitzen kann? Hat irgendwer Erfahrungswerte oder Tips?


----------



## axel (29. Oktober 2002)

ich weiss nicht, ob es den sattel noch gibt, aber meine frau und einige ihrer freundinnen sind von dem ding begeistert.
der sattel hat einen laengsschlitz im schambeinbereich und zusaetzlich eine vertiefung und nimmt somit den druck vom knochen.
im hinteren bereich ist der sattel ausserdem etwas breiter geschnitten.
soweit ich mich erinnere war fuer den sattel eine kurze eingewoehnungsphase notwendig gewesen.
auch ist er etwas schwerer als andere, ich glaube so 300-400g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli65 (29. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank für den Tip - ich werde mal sehen ob es den noch gibt!


----------



## redrace (29. Oktober 2002)

Hi

Also meine Frau fährt einen Vetta TT Trischok. Schon was älter das Modell. Aber schau dich Mal bei Topeak um die haben die TERRX Sättel da wird bestimmt auch was für deine Frau dabei sein. 

Aber eins gilt immer noch. Ein Sattel muss passen und das ist immer ein subjektives Gefühl!!


Gruß


----------



## Hille (29. Oktober 2002)

Es gibt einen Damen-MTB-Sattel von Lookin mit Gelpolster.
Ich fahr den zwar nicht selber , aber ein anderes Modell dieser Firma.
Ausserdem hab ich diesen Sattel schon oft im Laden verkauft und bisher immer nur sehr gute Rückmeldungen gehört. Liegt bei ca 35-40 Euro.
Gruß
Hille


----------



## mahatma (29. Oktober 2002)

Selle Italia Flite Trans Am Ldy.
Das ist der mit dem Längsschlitz.
Den fahren in meinem Bekanntenkreis einige, ich fahr den ohne Ldy, also das Männermodell. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Kriegste unter anderem hier:
www.bike-discount.de
www.roseversand.de

gruß gt


----------



## Daniel79 (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Ulli65

Bei uns kann man gegen 5  Gebühr einen Sattel leihen. Diese Gebühr wird bei Kauf jeglichen Artikels angerechnet.
Als Damensattel haben wir den TransAm Gel Flow von Selle Italia.
Der hat rund um die Aussparung noch ein Gelpolster, damit sich keine harten  Kanten ergeben. Außerdem sieht er noch recht schnittig aus, was man von den meisten Damenmodellen leider nicht behaupten kann.
Also wenn du willst kannst du dir so am einfachsten  selbst ein Urteil bilden.

Reserviern und mehr erfahren kannst du unter 
[email protected] 
und bald auch unter www.creative-bikes.de


----------



## jaloppy (7. September 2009)

*thread nach oben hol*

Hallo zusammen, 

wir bauen gerade ein MTB XC Hardtail für meine Freunding auf und suchen noch einen passenden Sattel. Bisher hat sie einen 0815 Sattel ihres Low Budget MTB, mit dem Sie nach einigen Kilometern auch Probleme hat (Druckgefühl, scheuern). 
Es gibt ja am Markt inzwischen einiges an Damensätteln. Allein Selle Itialia hat ~5 Modelle zur Wahl.

Meine Frage daher an euch:
lohnen sich damensättel wirklich oder reicht auch ein herren modell?
worauf ist bei sättel für damen zu achten?
welche Sättel können die Damen hier im Forum empfehlen?

@moderator,
ich sehe gerade, dass der thread besser in der kaufberatung aufgehoben wäre. kann den jemand verschieben?

Danke, jaloppy


----------

